# Scotland white pages



## jacquest (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,

I am conducting some genealogical research, and need to look for some names in a telephone directory in Scotland (no, I don't know which specific town).

I have searched on the internet, but I get a zillion links and none of them seems to be "the" telephone directory, or "white pages" for Scotland.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

jacques.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jacquest said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am conducting some genealogical research, and need to look for some names in a telephone directory in Scotland (no, I don't know which specific town).
> 
> ...


Directory Service from BT - Search for Local Business Listings with BT Exchanges

It's for the whole of UK, not just Scotland. Click 'Find A Person.'


----------



## jacquest (Aug 9, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Directory Service from BT - Search for Local Business Listings with BT Exchanges
> 
> It's for the whole of UK, not just Scotland. Click 'Find A Person.'


Thank you!


----------

